# Tabitha Rachael Peck 26thOct



## Blob

Ooooh well luckily i have forgotten most of the details of the labour now :dohh: Not sure whether its good or a bad thing just yet!! 

Anyhooo as some people know Robin and i were in the middle of building a house and i was getting sliiighhhtttlllyyy worried it was not going to be ready and i was going to have a gypsy baby :blush: BUT on the 25th we got to spend our first night in the house :happydance: It wasnt ready totally but could live there AMAZING!! Then at 5am i was woken up with mild cramps and went straight through to the other room with the gym ball to help it all along. Was soooo scared that they would all stop but at the same time slightly worried that everything wasnt quite ready for her.. Anyhoo by about 8am i was getting bored they were automatically 10-15 mins apart and were always regular unless i slept through the other ones. I went outside and decided to muck out the stables for something to do and then went down to Robin's for a cooked breakfast (i wanted to make sure i had enough energy :rofl: ) When we got back we turned on some dvds and sat and watched them, they were coming every 5-10 mins by then but i still was coping pretty well and wasnt ready to go in i thought. At about 3.30pm in the middle of a contraction my waters went, was two pops and i ran to the toilet ha ha!! 

I have to add here that up until this point i didnt believe i was in labour i just thought i was having bad cramps or she was just kidding that she was arriving :dohh: 

So i decided now that we should phone triage and ask if i should come in...they said to get checked over but not to expect to stay in :cry: So we got there about 4 and they left us in the waiting room till about 4.30pm i was having contractions every 3-5mins now eeeek!! They eventually examined me and were amazed that i was 4cms!!!! They called down to labour ward to get the water pool filled up, wasnt quite sure whether i wanted it but heyho went for it anyways!! Think it was around 5pm i got down to the pool and thought i might try some gas and air, the pains were so bad by then i cant remember anything from then until she was born really i didnt want any painkillers and didnt take the gas and air when they gave it to me (regret this now ha ha) I ended up hitting myself over the head everytime i got contractions. The MW said she expected me to have her at 12.30 at best :shock: OMG i nearly cried when she said that...think Robin did also eeek!! I cant believe how much pain i was in :dohh: never really expected to be in that much pain am quite glad i've forgotten it now...

I'm not quite sure when i realised i wanted to push but i think i gave the st.mw a heart attack :rofl: as she was left on her own since they thought she was going to be alot longer must have been about 7pm they started running around pressing all these buttons etc was madness!! MW when she came back in didnt believe i was ready to push and made me come out of the pool OMG soooo not funny!!!! She realised that i was ready to push and i couldnt get back into the pool cos she was coming, she said that would hopefully come by 8pm but no Tabitha decided she was coming NOW he he he!! She was born in maybe a max of 4 contractions and i swear all i thought was that i was splitting myself in two :cry: but was all over by 7.32pm :cloud9: 

All i can remember saying is that...
I wanted to call my mum, to appologise for putting her through all that pain :dohh:

I was soooo shocked that i had a girl i kept saying i've had a baby i've had a Tabitha i was totally gobsmacked and i'm not quite sure i felt much really...but now i'm totally in love and she is totally amazing!!! :)

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/DSC01194.jpg

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/DSC01172.jpg


----------



## clairebear

shes beauiful congrats x


----------



## 1st_baby

Shes lovely hun!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Congrats hun, she is gorgeous


----------



## lousielou

Oh, a huge congratulations - she is beautiful! Xx :D


----------



## mrs shine

Congratulations. She's beautiful.


----------



## CapitalChick

Congrats!


----------



## x-amy-x

what a great story! shes gorgeous congratulations!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations, she's a doll xXx


----------



## polo_princess

Awww congratulations!!


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations she is lovely xx


----------



## Jayne

Gorgeous!! 

Congrats! :D


----------



## poppy

Congratulations B! She is absolutely gorgeous. You did so well.

xxx


----------



## danni2609

congrats!!


----------



## Tabs

*Congratulations Mummy & Daddy!!

And welcome to the world Tabitha... 

Love From Tabatha!!!!! 




(So I go for years and years without ever meeting another Tabatha/Tabitha.... and there's two babes born on here within six months!!!!  It's a very exclusive club you know!!! 

Oh... and my name is spelt with an 'a' instead of an 'i' because the midwife spelt it wrong when I was born, and my mum just stuck with it!! )*


----------



## ryder

Wow... im jealous at how easy a labour you had!!! lol Congrats again!


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations, she's beautiful. x


----------



## lynz

congrats great pics


----------



## Jem

She's lovely, congratulations!!! x


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations, she's gorgeous :) x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Well done girl!! Shes lovely. x


----------



## emma_27

Awww congratulations shes lovely!! :)


----------



## winterbabe

what a lovely story!! congratulations! You were so brave :)


----------



## alphatee

congrats shes beautiful xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

She is beautiful, congrats!


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations and well done! She's gorgeous!
xx


----------



## bambikate

congratulations honey she is gorgeous - prob just my hormones but nearly cried when you said you wanted to call your mum - bless you x x


----------



## rita lewis

Ahhhh! She is gorgeous! Congratulations!
xx


----------



## Sarah_16x

shes beautiful congrats xx


----------



## Serene123

Wow what a story!! Congratulations, she's gorgeous!


----------



## bex

Congratulations and well done you xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congratulations. :D

She's beautiful.


----------



## nessajane

congratulations!!


----------



## Jemima

You did it...you're an October mummy. x


----------



## XKatX

She's so beautiful!!
Congratulations and welcome to the world, Tabitha.


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Drazic<3

she is gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## Someday74

Congratulations x


----------



## Blob

Tabs said:


> *Congratulations Mummy & Daddy!!
> 
> And welcome to the world Tabitha...
> 
> Love From Tabatha!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (So I go for years and years without ever meeting another Tabatha/Tabitha.... and there's two babes born on here within six months!!!!  It's a very exclusive club you know!!!
> 
> Oh... and my name is spelt with an 'a' instead of an 'i' because the midwife spelt it wrong when I was born, and my mum just stuck with it!! )*


Ha ha i know one Tabitha also and never met another, nobody knows how to spell it.. i've had Tabatha and Tabiatha so far ha ha ha!!


----------



## missjacey44

Aww congratulations! She is gorgeous! Sounds like a pretty good labour too! x


----------



## Jemima

Blob said:


> Tabs said:
> 
> 
> *Congratulations Mummy & Daddy!!
> 
> And welcome to the world Tabitha...
> 
> Love From Tabatha!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (So I go for years and years without ever meeting another Tabatha/Tabitha.... and there's two babes born on here within six months!!!!  It's a very exclusive club you know!!!
> 
> Oh... and my name is spelt with an 'a' instead of an 'i' because the midwife spelt it wrong when I was born, and my mum just stuck with it!! )*
> 
> 
> Ha ha i know one Tabitha also and never met another, nobody knows how to spell it.. i've had Tabatha and Tabiatha so far ha ha ha!!Click to expand...

I think it's a fab name! x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations, she's gorgeous and i love her name :) xx


----------



## sam's mum

She is so beautiful! Congratulations!! :wohoo: x


----------



## hellotasha

She's perfect hunny XX


----------



## joeo

Congratulations


----------



## greenkat

Congrats!


----------



## Frankie

well done shes gorgeous


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats and well done you no pain relief. x


----------



## CapitalChick

What a beauty!


----------



## Belle

congrats.xx


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahhh she is gorgeous


----------



## Brockie

Only just ventured into this section haha!!! she is beautiful hon and i love your birth story, i want one like that please?!!!:rofl: congrats xxx


----------



## Lauz_1601

aww shes adorable, congratulations, glad your were in the house on time xx


----------



## claralouise

congratulations shes a stunner


----------



## Chris77

Beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## SuzyQ

Congrats-she's lovely, and lovely name! x


----------



## pinkmac85

She's beautiful! Congrats hun!


----------



## dizzy65

congratss


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## embojet

Congrtulations, she is beautiful x


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done shes beautiful x


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------

